

How Winning App Icons Are Made - torsten1979
http://www.appbackr.com/blog/developers/how-winning-app-icons-are-made

======
ristoh
Icons have a big impact for people who search through appstore listings. I'm
curious of some of the best icons that other hacker news readers have seen?

